# Happy Birthday Koda <3



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday to my beloved Koda, you would have been 11 y/o today. There is not a day that goes by that i don't think of you  Miss you very much.:angel:


----------



## iglinska1 (May 10, 2010)

aww Koda, thats my dogs name. happy birthday 
i just got my first dog..
i lost a guinea pig when i was in grade 6 and i cried for 3 days, i cannot imagine what its like loosing a dog, im worried about the future because i dont know if i can handle loosing her


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

They may be gone, but they are never forgotten!

Birthday wishes for Koda. :birthday:


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

iglinska1 said:


> aww Koda, thats my dogs name. happy birthday
> i just got my first dog..
> i lost a guinea pig when i was in grade 6 and i cried for 3 days, i cannot imagine what its like loosing a dog, im worried about the future because i dont know if i can handle loosing her


Trust me when i tell you, its one of the hardest things in life you will go thru. But you just have to try and think of all the fun times you had with your poochie. Thats what i do, even tho today is a bitter sweet day.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> They may be gone, but they are never forgotten!
> 
> Birthday wishes for Koda. :birthday:


You are absolutely right! Thank you


----------

